# 5 reasons NOT to watch bears having sex



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/...ving-sex?playlist=featured_pictures_and_words

4 gallons? Really?:yikes::lol:

Big T


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

You are a sick man.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

vagina face.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Funny stuff


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I want to be a bear...male of course:lol:


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

That was a little weird


----------

